
Does Apple Have a Software Problem? - nbrempel
https://nrempel.com/posts/apple-software-problem/
======
chmaynard
Do apples grow on trees? Inadequate testing is endemic to Apple's corporate
culture and has been for a long time. Software at Apple has always been a
means to an end. Their corporate motto is "Software Sells Systems".

------
jageen
I am not sure about the problem you listed, But I am iOS developer since 5
years,

major issue in apple product started since release of apple map, (we all know
how bad it was).

Then there is a couple of major issues in OS updates to, iOS9 update which
convert iPhone to iPod (No mobile network)
[http://osxdaily.com/2015/09/24/ios-9-cellular-data-not-
worki...](http://osxdaily.com/2015/09/24/ios-9-cellular-data-not-working-
troubleshooting/)

Can not forget to point out security issue recently macOS suffers (Leak
administrator password in plain text format) before that You can even perform
remote login to any computer using administrator by putting password field
blank(If target used did not set administrator password)

I think quality is somewhere sacrifice due to high pressure or something else.

